# Stickers



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok before anybody says anything, I did a search and the best info I came up with was a post saying

"Go to http://www.e46fanatics.com, go to the store and select e46fanatics as the manufacturer. You'll see the entry for the stickers (they're free)."

Well I did that and cannot seem to find the store or anything on bimmerfest stickers there.

Does anyone know where I can get just 1 sticker, not a big one, just 1 small one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Last year (for Bimmerfest) Mark and Tim brought with them 
stickers to the event, as did Brad Otoupalik from Evosport...

Maybe it will happen again?

:dunno:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Last year (for Bimmerfest) Mark and Tim brought with them
> stickers to the event, as did Brad Otoupalik from Evosport...
> 
> Maybe it will happen again?
> ...


Isn't that usually in california though, I don't think I will go out there just for a sticker. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

At least if we have them made up, somebody could send
you one...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *At least if we have them made up, somebody could send
> you one... *


Sounds good, thanks for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *At least if we have them made up, somebody could send
> you one... *


If he weren't such a trouble maker I would send him one :nono: :tsk:

 If you really want one, send me a PM and I *might* be able to help you out


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *If he weren't such a trouble maker I would send him one :nono: :tsk:
> 
> If you really want one, send me a PM and I might be able to help you out  *


Paying it forward?

:angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Paying it forward?
> 
> :angel: *


:thumbup:

Comes around goes around


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> *I got this one a long time ago (maybe last feb?)
> 
> I thought I would get more after the server drive, but I guess donating 45 dollars was not enough for stickers:dunno:  *


I gave less than that but got two stickers. :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *It's no big deal, plus maybe they were sent and I did not receive them.:dunno: my rural area mail service really sucks. (I know how much mail ends up in my box that is not addressed to me. I can only guess that the same thing is happening with my mail.)
> 
> Although it seems I get most of my bills correctly.... *


When I lived near the beach in San Diego, we constantly got mail that was addressed to our neighbors. My bills frequently didn't arrive. I acutally put together a schedule of when I should recieve specific bills along with customer service numbers so I could call when they didn't arrive by whatever day.


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

I got one from the Fanatics store, but it was a bit large for the car. There is not much real estate for window stickies on a Z3 so I made my own to fit. (using Dredmos art from this post. DREDMOS LOGO ) Thanks Dred.:thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *I live on hurd street. I get a lot of wrong mail from someone at the same number on third street.
> *


Errors like that are one thing. What we had was quite another...

I lived at XXX _Kolmar_ Street. I would get things addressed to YYY _Gravilla_ Street, ZZZ _Palomar_ Avenue, WWW _Playa Del Sur_ Street, etc.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

> I lived at XXX Kolmar Street. I would get things addressed to YYY Gravilla Street, ZZZ Palomar Avenue, WWW Playa Del Sur Street, etc.


Probably the new hiring policies at the USPS, selecting employees who can read is discriminatory! :tsk:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

WAM said:


> *Probably the new hiring policies at the USPS, selecting employees who can read is discriminatory! :tsk: *


"New?" This was all the way back in the late 80s/early 90s. Knowing the mailmen that came by, I wouldn't be surprised if they were a bit distracted by the surf.


----------

